# SV NY Strips - I’m Hooked



## illini40 (Dec 31, 2020)

As you may have seen, I have had a lot of questions lately as I am new to the SV world. I feel like tonight was a great cook to put all of the help into action. Thanks to everyone for your patience and help.

Im hooked! These NY strips turned out awesome. Super tender and great taste.

These were about 1 1/4” thick. They were in the bath for about 2 hours 40 minutes at 138*. Before going in the bag, I hit them with some Killer Hogs AP. Before the sear in a CI skillet, I dried them, put a light coating of grape seed oil, smoked salt and black pepper. I still need to work on the searing, but we’ll get there.


----------



## adam15 (Dec 31, 2020)

Those look great to me! Fantastic job


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 31, 2020)

Sounds like you're getting it figured out . Nice work .


----------



## illini40 (Dec 31, 2020)

adam15 said:


> Those look great to me! Fantastic job



Thank you.



chopsaw said:


> Sounds like you're getting it figured out . Nice work .



Thank you for all of the help.


----------



## pa42phigh (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice job thx for posting


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2021)

Those are some fine looking steaks there my friend!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2021)

Looks Great, Illini40!!
Good Choice--If I was going to SV a Steak, it would be  a NY Strip.
It's relatively lean, and the ones I find around here could use the Tenderizing Help!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## rbnice1 (Jan 1, 2021)

Glad they turned out good!


Wait till you try thick cut Fillets!


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 2, 2021)

Those look awesome nice job


----------

